# Recording 921 content to DVD



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I know this has been discussed in dozens of past threads and I have read and participated in some of them. A year and a half ago I wanted to find a way to archive to dvd and I dabbled and considered but never committed to anything. I want to revisit the topic with some fresh thinking from you guys.

Fast forward 1.5 years. With all the new SW releases and the looming mpeg 4 asteroid strike and apparent future obsolescence of the 921, are there people still doing this successfully?

I can go either route, purchase a "stereo" component recorder or do it through my home PC. My son asked me last night if there was a way to dump shows to dvd and I knew there was (or at least used to be) but I couldn't give a good answer.

My computer sits close to the the TV so running some sort a cable is viable, however, I would probably prefer a dedicated component recorder. I'd like a solution that is fairly simple so my wife and family could easily do the dvd dump. 

If it makes any difference, my TV only has componet in and outs and no HDMI connex. I use toslink for audio.

Thanks, I'd really love to hear some responses.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh, and building a dedicated PC just for dvd recording from the 921 is not out of the question either. I'm trolling for ideas.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

A real-time analog transfer is the only way today. Even if the HDMI could somehow pass the digital data, you still could not get the data to transfer directly off the HD. It's still encoded with the same Nagravision encryption. The only fast way is with PocketDish, unfortunately the 921 wasnot invited to that party.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I've dumped via real-time analog from both my ViP622 and my 522 to a DVD Recorder. I'm just using the RCA Stereo Cables for Audio and an S-video for the Video portion. By using TV1 for feeding the DVD Recorder I at least get to keep the 16:9 AR when recording off of the 622. I can also edit out commercials while I go . . .


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

So far I'm happy with Samsung DVD-R135. The best is it doesn't tell me protected and it can't copy from IFC and HBO. 
In real-time I copy anything I want from my DVR 625.
I edit out commercials, add chapters. It conected threw S-video and I have no complaints with PQ
Good luck.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 6, 2003)

Same here I record through the S-Video and RCA for audio on my Samsung DVD-145. The same as the 135 except it does Dual Layer which is nice for movies longer than 2 hours... But the picture quality from the original is very good as the DVD recorder unconverts to 1080i during playback. Good luck with what ever you try... Jk


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

Atlas said:


> Same here I record through the S-Video and RCA for audio on my Samsung DVD-145. The same as the 135 except it does Dual Layer which is nice for movies longer than 2 hours... But the picture quality from the original is very good as the DVD recorder unconverts to 1080i during playback. Good luck with what ever you try... Jk


Wow. I didn't know about the Dual Layer. Good thing I was planing returning this so I could get it from Newegg. I have a credit with Newegg.
Thanks for the eye opener.


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

why don't you get a "high end" graphics/capture card with hdmi input, then get movie editing software and blue ray dvd writer and you are goood 2go.


----------



## J0llyR0ger (Sep 10, 2006)

Aren't these Linux-based? Isn't there a bay in the center for a DVD drive? 

Hmmm...


----------



## inamig (Oct 17, 2006)

Atlas said:


> Same here I record through the S-Video and RCA for audio on my Samsung DVD-145. The same as the 135 except it does Dual Layer which is nice for movies longer than 2 hours... But the picture quality from the original is very good as the DVD recorder unconverts to 1080i during playback. Good luck with what ever you try... Jk


I have ViP211 and Samsung DVD-R135 recorder. Both connected to my TV using HDMI. It looks like you connected R135 via S-video and RCA to your ViP211. Does it work well? Did you try using Component Video too?

In any case, could you describe your setup between these two and your TV.

Thanks!
Eugene


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Try to find a recorder that allows 480p or better input, component or HDMI. Plenty will up-convert to 480p or higher including the R135 and R145 but these all have S-video as the "best" input.

-Ken


----------



## Atlas (Sep 6, 2003)

inamig said:


> I have ViP211 and Samsung DVD-R135 recorder. Both connected to my TV using HDMI. It looks like you connected R135 via S-video and RCA to your ViP211. Does it work well? Did you try using Component Video too?
> 
> In any case, could you describe your setup between these two and your TV.
> 
> ...


The S-Video is the best connection for today's dollars... currently an HD connection is through a computer High end capture card and soon through the Sony Blu Ray recorders that are very expensive... $1000 plus... You will get an acceptable recording through the S-Video if the source is originally an HD source. Of course it is down converted but the Samsung DVD R135 and 145 Dual Layer will do an upconversion to 720p or 1080i. I use the 145 because some movies or content are longer than 2 hours and it gives the best recording possible with the least amount of cost... $199 for the 145 and $169 for the 135. SP mode used on both will give you a decent recording... and audio in DD 2.0 Hope that helps.. Jk


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Anbody have problems using the yellow RCA output? The last 2 921's I had both had problems with the signal being overdriven. It seems anything less than S-Video is not worth trying since the921 seems to have problem.

Since mose 921 users have HD the yellow RCA goes unused. I don't know if this is a hardware or software issue since I too never used the SD composite or RF until this year.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 6, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Anbody have problems using the yellow RCA output? The last 2 921's I had both had problems with the signal being overdriven. It seems anything less than S-Video is not worth trying since the921 seems to have problem.
> 
> Since mose 921 users have HD the yellow RCA goes unused. I don't know if this is a hardware or software issue since I too never used the SD composite or RF until this year.


The RCA Composite output of the 921 has been a problem from day one for my unit. The picture has always been washed out on both the RF and the yellow composite output. The only SD output not affected was the S-Video it has been pretty clean for the recordings. A reset usually helped the composite output but it did not last very long eventually it became washed out again. (Software issue I suppose)... Jk


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

The 921 in general just doesn't look as good as say the new 211 and 622 receivers. The graphics chip in the 921 are outdated and not very robust. Not only that, there was a big thread in the past about composite and S-Video being too dark so I'm guessing they overcompensated by boosting the brightness. 

I'm in the same boat in transferring the DVR programs off my almost full 921. It's a shame that people can't crop a DVR event once it's recorded. That way, you can cut away some of the useless programming that might've gotten recorded inadvertently in the beginning and/or the end.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Atlas said:


> The RCA Composite output of the 921 has been a problem from day one for my unit. The picture has always been washed out on both the RF and the yellow composite output. The only SD output not affected was the S-Video it has been pretty clean for the recordings. A reset usually helped the composite output but it did not last very long eventually it became washed out again. (Software issue I suppose)... Jk


That's exactly the same problem I'm experencing. I used the SD/HD button to reset, which works for a while but all too soon the "washout" returns. It's even worse on RF - there I get a rolling picture from the overdirven outputs.

My 6th 921 was RA'ed for this problem, I only had it for a week  
You would think that the techs would know that this is a known problem (well then again maybe they don't know).


----------

